# Lüfter für h80i radiator + 200mm lüfter



## rackcity (30. Oktober 2013)

*Lüfter für h80i radiator + 200mm lüfter*

Hi!

Ich suche für meine h80i 2 neue lüfter. die stanni lüfter wo dabei sind, kann man ja keinem anbieten.. absolut laut und nervig über 1000rpm. habt ihr mir welche, die relativ leise sind und gute arbeit leisten? (sollten jedoch auf die h80i auch passen. mir wurde gesagt, da passen nicht alle)

zudem habe ich ein CM HAF922 und suche für den 200mm lüfter (oben-vorne) einen neuen. der ist auch nicht gerade leise. habt ihr da auch etwas auf lager?


zudem noch was anderes (wollte dazu keinen thread eröffnen)

ist eine "lüftersteuerung" sinnvoll für mein setup?


4770k - h80i
gtx 660ti
2x 200mm
2x 120mm (wakü)

geht das überhaupst, die wakü/flüssigkeitskühler lüfter über die lüftersteuerung zu regeln? glaube nicht

freue mich auf ein paar antworten von den profis


----------



## Icedaft (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lüfter für h80i radiator + 200mm lüfter*

Wenn es leise werden soll tausch die H80i z.b. gegen den hier:

Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die 200er-Lüfter gegen 2 von denen:

BitFenix Spectre LED schwarz/rot, 200mm (BFF-BLF-20020R-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die Lüftersteuerung kannst Du dem MB überlassen, welches Board hast Du aktuell verbaut?


----------



## SEK-Medic (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lüfter für h80i radiator + 200mm lüfter*

Ähm ich glaube rackcity will keinen neuen Kühler, sondern nur neue Lüfter für den h80i 

ich denke für den h80i kannst du sowas hier nehmen:
http://www.cyberport.de/?DEEP=2D01-276&APID=14

zu deiner Frage:
Warum willst du die über die Lüftersteuerung regeln? Kannst doch Corsair Link benutzen.


----------



## Icedaft (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lüfter für h80i radiator + 200mm lüfter*

Das weiß ich wohl, nur bekommt er mit der Luftkühlung das gleiche Ergebnis deutlich leiser hin.

Diese "Möchtegern-Wasserkühlungen" sind auf einen hohen Luftdurchsatz angewiesen um ihren Vorteil (höhere Kühlleistung) Ausspielen zu können. 

Nimmst Du dagegen einen langsameren Lüfter mit weniger Durchsatz verspielst Du diesen Vorteil und kannst Dich im Gegenzug mit den dann hörbar werdenden Pumpengeräuschen auseinandersetzen. Kompakt- Waküs sind genau wie SS-HDs nichts halbes und nichts ganzes und werden idR nur von Anfängern erworben die noch keine Erfahrung haben in dem Bereich.

In der Summe aus Lautheit und Kühlleistung sind hochwertige Luftkühler den Kompakt-Waküs noch bei weitem überlegen. Kauft er sich jetzt zwei Lüfter, die sowohl den Durchsatz als auch eine halbwegs tolerable Lautstärkeentwicklung mit sich bringen, ist er preislich schon bei 2/3 des Preises eines guten Luftkühlers angelangt der beides beherrscht.


----------

